# Road parts



## jack smith (21 Jul 2014)

Since my venge got nicked snd i am truly skint i need to botch a bike things i am after sre

Saddle white or black road style
Drop bars
Stem

Ultegra 6800 group or sram equivilent (if insurance pays will be a week or so) 

Road wheels 

They dont need to be in perfect condition and prices need to be cheap (free if possible i can cover postage) ive currently got 8 quid in my account lol i understand you maynthink im mad but things like the wheels i can get if the insurance pays


----------



## young Ed (21 Jul 2014)

grrrrr, blinkin' idiots!

nothing my self but i would say look at ebay
if no one said anything on the face of wheels the shimano r501 should do you ok for the mo' at £70 for a wheel set
i understand you want a fairly good bike but could you go for say a shimano 105 groupset and spend a wee bit more on wheels? scratch the pennies and save £150 up for a set of fulcrum 7?
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (21 Jul 2014)

a bargain at £100!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fulcrum-R...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item418333662b
Cheers Ed


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2014)

I've a Boardman saddle (took it off a Boardman Team Carbon) and Giant Bars (Drops) which you are welcome too if you would like them.
PM me your address. If you'd pay the postage, I would be most grateful.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2014)

Where are you from jack? I've a set of stock specialized wheels you can have if wanted


----------



## 0lonerider (21 Jul 2014)

try recycle ya bike in byker newcastle,great place for alsorts of bikes n parts in and get new stuff every day!well worth a look!
hope its a help.


----------



## jack smith (21 Jul 2014)

Im from durham area ive just purchased a set of cables so now anything i buy will have to wait until nextweek for insurance money @Saluki that would be great if you still have them nextweek ill gladly do a deal


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2014)

Assuming you're just after parts to get on the road I have most of what you need in a variety of Shimano flavours. Chuck me a PM and we can work something out.


----------



## young Ed (22 Jul 2014)

i had a feeling someone might offer some bits and bobs as when my rear wheel died and i asked about where to find a replacement various people offered to lend or sell me a wheel
Cheers Ed


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2014)

I've got a 110mm (or might be a 120mm) stem from a Specialized Sirrus somewhere which I'll send you FOC later in the week if you want it . It would be appreciated if you'd donate a couple of quid to Wateraid when you have the readies in lieu of postage


----------



## jack smith (22 Jul 2014)

That would be fab mate! Ill gladly donate to water aid when the insurance comes through as ive donated to them a few times in the past


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2014)

PM me your address and I'll dig it out and post by the end of the week


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2014)

Just checked it's a 120mm stem


----------



## Saluki (22 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Im from durham area ive just purchased a set of cables so now anything i buy will have to wait until nextweek for insurance money @Saluki that would be great if you still have them nextweek ill gladly do a deal


I'll get them packed and weighed for you tonight.


----------



## jack smith (22 Jul 2014)

Cheers thanks @Saluki let me know the price and hopefully i can pay late thisweek/nextweek


----------



## young Ed (22 Jul 2014)

if @vickster falls through on her stem i believe i have one hanging about i could donate for cost of postage
Cheers Ed


----------



## Saluki (22 Jul 2014)

Actually, I have a 120mm stem but that might be a bit long for you. Boardman stem which Hubster promptly swapped for a 100mm stem. If @young Ed can't help, I have one of those too.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jul 2014)

Another stem (100mm Deda Quattro) and another saddle (Selle Italia Filante) here if you're interested. Ad's here, but obviously free to a deserving cause.


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2014)

I think jack is taking my 120mm specialized stem


----------



## StuAff (22 Jul 2014)

Well, he's got options...always good.


----------



## jack smith (22 Jul 2014)

Yes the 120 is perfect for me thr selle italia saddle would also go great on the bike @StuAff if you still have it nextweek


----------



## StuAff (22 Jul 2014)

jack smith said:


> Yes the 120 is perfect for me thr selle italia saddle would also go great on the bike @StuAff if you still have it nextweek


I'm not expecting it to get sold (the one person who was interested decided against it because it's a few years old- lightly used and stored in a dark cool place so will last years of actual use- each to their own).


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2014)

It would be appreciated if you could pay the postage, if wanted drop me a PM and we'll sort something out


----------



## jack smith (23 Jul 2014)

Pm'd thanks alot for everyones generosity im going to get a thread up soon when i get a frame to put the parts on and you can all see the bike built by your genorosity!


----------



## jack smith (24 Jul 2014)

So far ive got the bars/stem saddle and wheels sorted thanks alot guys, just after some pedals (keo if possible) and group parts Looks like the insurance will be giving me nothing now though as i cant find proof of purchase for cash payments anywhere (shops dont have them) hopefully photos of the parts on the bike will do!


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2014)

Stem posted

From the shops, surely if you got a till receipt they should have a copy (possibly, depending on how long ago)? Did you not keep the receipts at all?


----------



## jack smith (24 Jul 2014)

I never kept anything like that ( i do now) i never dreamed of someone nicking it


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Jul 2014)

Do you need a seatpost Jack - I have a couple spare @ 27.2mm diameter...


----------

